# How much fits in frame bag?



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

I have started doing some bikepacking and currently have two bottles in my frame, a medium Krampus. 

Thinking about reorganizing and getting a frame bag, but not sure just how much gear or which gear I would pack there.

Curious to hear from others, how about a full list of everything you carry in your frame bag, a photo if you have it. I know it could vary wildly between different frame sizes and bags, so how about also list what frame/frame size/bag combo you are using. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I have a medium Krampus so at least you are comparing apples to apples. My frame bag is pretty skinny so this is not the max possible gear. If you got a wider bag and packed it to the max you can fit more in that bike's frame.

I'm working on taking less and less each trip so that angle is not on my mind unless I need to carry a lot of food.
*
Porcelain Rocket frame bag:*

- pump
- shock pump
- spare tube
- tire levers
- chain tool
- multi-tool
- mini-pliers
- spare chain links and spare quick connector
- tubeless plugs
- patch kit
- kevlar spokes x 3
- zipties
- duct tape
- first-aid kit
- stove fuel ~500ml
- 1L water bottle [Fiji brand because it's rectangular!]
- maps [side pocket]
- food stuffed in to fill gaps

Basically the heavy stuff I don't need to access too often. I drink from a bottle mounted on my bike's stem so the 1L in the frame bag is my spare water if I run out.










If I need to maximize my frame cargo I take out the 1L bottle and hang a 1.5L bottle below the downtube. That bumps me up to 2.25L of water onboard and I can fit more stuff in the frame bag.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> - 1L water bottle [Fiji brand because it's rectangular!]


I experimented with this idea too. Seems brilliant, but the top of the Fiji bottles is so tall it seems to kill and volume savings gains so I went back to a bladder. Still working on the idea of integrating the bladder "lid" into the frame bag so it can be filed without removal.

In a medium KM I can get; tent poles, 50oz Platypus Hoser bladder, 2 tubes, Lezyne HV pump, phone in case, and various food stuffs.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I experimented with this idea too. Seems brilliant, but the top of the Fiji bottles is so tall it seems to kill and volume savings gains so I went back to a bladder.


I just pack smaller items around the top of the bottle they take up the free space. I'm not a fan of bladders on tour.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

This is from my first and so far only trip. Originally had a half filled 3l bladder in the top portion of my frame bag but it soaked up entirely too much space. Ended up going with a second bottle in one of my feedbags since we were stopping at refill spots every few hours. Put the heaviest stuff at the bottom (multi tool, tube, spare batteries, etc) and stuffed in the lighter stuff (camp shirt/shorts, spare socks, small microfiber towel, etc). Next time I want to get a second cage on the downtube to mount a bottle with all my tools and stuff to leave more room in the bag. Thinking about a bar roll for my tent as well to get my tent out of the seat bag to provide more room for compressible items taking up a bit too much room in the frame bag.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

A1an said:


> Next time I want to get a second cage on the downtube to mount a bottle with all my tools and stuff to leave more room in the bag.


I have also put one of those shimano tool bottles on the downtube bottle cage to hold all the tools, this gives easy access to what I need without having to dig for it (can also use an old water bottle).

Anyone use a collapsible water bottle? I just got a 1L vapur bottle that I plan to try out or at least keep with me since it's so small to fill up between long stops. The bottle has a water filtration system add-on also.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I use an MSR 2L DromLite water bag. It collapses very small except for the cap. When I fill it up I have to move things from my frame bag into my pack, but those things are lighter than water. I use a hydration bladder so using it works well. If you are using bottles then you have the added step of filling up your bottles when you want to use the water, compared to just using the bottle you've stored the water in. But on a trip where the amount of water that you needs varies I think something collapsible works well.


----------



## PantslessWithWolves (Jul 18, 2012)

I used a Revelate Designs Tangle half-frame bag on my Surly Cross Check when I did my recent Pittsburgh to DC tour. On the right side, I used put a 3L camelbak bladder, ran the hose through the port at the front, and secured it with one of those magnetic clamps that you could use with a traditional hydration pack. That system worked great- getting to my water didn't mean fumbling with my cages below (although I did carry another 24 oz water bottle with Nuun tablets for when I needed a boost) and it didn't seem to affect stability one bit. 

On the other side was my emergency bike repair kit- a few patch kits, spare spokes, multitool- and things that I didn't necessarily need in my handlebar bag, but wanted to have quick access to just in case. That included some spare Gu gels, shotblox, etc. 

I plan on using the same system when I begin bikepacking on my new Ice Cream Truck this winter.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I use a Rogue Panda with two compartments and a side pocket. In the bottom are two tubes, two liters of water, maybe a small baggie or two of snacks. Top holds food for three days, snacks, trail mix. Side pocket holds a 20,000 mah power supply, a smart phone, a small usb camp light, and a Lezyne hand drive pump. I had a large Revelate Tangle before, with two 16 oz. water bottles in cages below. So I gained a liter of water and two tubes in the frame triangle space.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm on a 18" karate monkey, I keep my stove, tools and spares, first aid kit, list is almost identical to VikBs but add in a platypus filter
Even though it doesn't take much in the way of volume I reckon it accounts for over 50% of the total weight carried. I really missed this when I did 4 dayer on my Nomad recently that has no space for 1 in the triangle. I ended up with an uncomfortably heavy backpack and an overstuffed seat bag. Back to the drawing board on equipment for me


----------

